# [SOLVED] lost ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400



## steve.mckenna2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,
I was hoping someone could help me please!
I have a Dell Dimension 2400 computer which i have just reformatted and given to a friend.
He has tried to connect to the internet with Sky Broadband using a Router and Ethernet lead.
The Network drives have disappeared from the computer.
I have reloaded all drivers from the disc's supplied by dell when i bought the computer. However, there is a ? in Properties for the Ethernet Driver.
Where can i get the drivers from and is there a particular one i will need for connection (Not Wireless).
Many Thanks 
Steve


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400*

Hi Steve,
Welcome to TSF.
Here is a link for all your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...M_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

The nic card driver is here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=84196

These are for Windows XP.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## steve.mckenna2 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: lost ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400*

Hi Bill,
The Drivers have worked and i've managed to get online.
Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.
Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: lost ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400*

Hi Steve,
Glad you have it up and running.
Bill


----------



## papi2sexy517 (Aug 8, 2009)

*ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400*

im having problems getting the ethernet driver downloaded and put on a cd please help


----------



## papi2sexy517 (Aug 8, 2009)

*ethernet network driver for Dell Dimension 2400*

need help downloading ethernet driver and put on a cd dell dimension 2400


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You need to start your own thread please papi2sexy517 as this one has been solved already, its by luck I stumbled into this one here, ty.
Also post your pc make and model again in new thread with the driver you need, ty.


----------

